# Die Söhne Hodirs



## Griwn (25. November 2008)

Grüezi leute,

also nun bin ich lvl 80 geworden und dachte mir, he nun möcht ich bei der fraktion auch starten, aber wo genau fang ich an mit quest´s um bei der fraktion meine Quest´s machen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich danke euch schonmal ganz doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (25. November 2008)

welche fraktion ?


----------



## Oglokk (26. November 2008)

K3 im Sturmgipfel startet die lange Questreihe schön alles machen dann kommst da auch hin.Und lass Dich nicht beirren zwischendurch bekommnst erst -22k Ruf und kurz danach dann +22k womit du wieder bneutral bei den söhnen bist dann spielst du dir automatisch zwei bis drei dailys frei.


Viel Spass dabei ich bin auch gerade dabei ^^


----------



## Agrimor (26. November 2008)

Stimmt soweit. Bei K3 gehts los. Die Schlüsselquest ist "Sie haben unsere Männer" Da wirst Du dann weiter geschickt. Bis Du aber bei den Söhnen Ruf bekommst, stehen Dir noch viele Questen bevor ^^


----------



## Verflucht (26. November 2008)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> welche fraktion ?



Die Söhne Hodirs

und ich hab im K3 angefangen mit level 79 zu questen und bin dann automatisch da hin gekommen ;-)


----------



## Insáne/Céleritas (26. November 2008)

Hiho, 

Stimmt in K3 beginnts, aber vergesst nicht da startet ne Q - Drop bei den Riesen hinter Dun niffelem.

da gehts dann weiter .. und wenn du die Q beendet hast, gehts weiter mit Thorim da guckst du wie Loken & Thorim sich gegeneinader tretten, und das wars dann da haste ruf bei hodris neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war so bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Insáné / Tankadin - Kargath Server.


----------



## RGBrain (26. November 2008)

Kann ich nur bestätigen!!!


----------



## Verflucht (26. November 2008)

wohlwollend auf 700 beim Menschen :-P


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (26. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wurde die Tage mehrfach gefragt wie man zu den Söhnen Hodirs kommt. Ich werde hier mal aufschreiben was man machen muss um dort Ruf farmen zu können. Es ist schade das Blizzard eine so wichtige Fraktion so versteckt hat, denn die Schulterenchants sind für jeden ein Must Have ,der kein Schreiberling ist.

Aber schaut selbst was man da alles kaufen kann:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?faction=1119#Items

Wie komme ich nun zu dem Ruf ? Das ist im Prinzip ganz einfach, man muss halt nur wissen wo alles anfängt

Die Questreihe startet bei Gretchen Zischelfunks im K3.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12843

Von hier aus wird man eigentlich "an die Hand genommen" man spricht in der Mine mit der gefangenen Brunnhildar und wird über eine Unzahl weiterer Quest zu deren "Chef" Thorim  geführt ,der einen nach Niffelheim schickt um Frieden zu schließen. Ist dieser erst einmal unter Dach und Fach sind die gutmütigen Riesen auch Euch freundlich gesonnen und bieten Euch ein paar Quests an.

so long
mayhem


----------



## MikkeyDee (26. November 2008)

Jep, so sieht's aus. Wenn man alle Quests dort abgeschlossen hat, bekommt man letztendlich 3 tägliche Quests a 250 Ruf. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir. Mehr tägliche Quests habe ich dort nicht. Denke auch das es nicht mehr gibt, weil ich halt alles dort gemacht habe, ka.


----------



## Protek (26. November 2008)

Es gibt folgende Möglichkeiten an Ruf bei den Söhnen von Hodir zu kommen. Nachdem man alle Vorquests abgeschlossen hat und Daily Ready ist ^^

1. Wohlwollend - ca 5 Daily Quests - die mit dem Drachen töten gibt ca. 550 Ruf, diese lohnt sich am meisten, die kann man grad anschliessend nach der Sammelquest machen die in der Höhle ist, die mit dem Vikosen Öl, die DropchANCE IST 100% geht also ziemlich schnell. Dort in der Umgebung liegt auch der tote Worg, bei diesem die Klaue benutzen die den Geistworg ausschickt, mögliche Adds umklatschen und warten bis der Worg den Spion oder was auch immer gefunden hat , je 3 mal machen.

Im Osten gibt es die Eiselementare (Name ist mit entfallen) die muss man töten um an Eis zu kommen um weiter hinten bei dem Amboss und den Feuerelementaren die rauchenden Eisen einzufrieren, damit man sie looten kann. Davon werden 5 Stück benötigt, wer Bergbau hat kann diese gerade noch abbauen und erhält dadurch Eisige Erdkristalle. Ebenfalls in der Nähe sind die vereisten Typen, die Zwerge und die Riesen, beide muss man je 5x töten und mit dem Horn in die Ewigkeit erlösen ^^ 

Bei der Quest Heiss und Kalt lohnt es sich nicht mehr als 5 x das Eis zu sammeln, da es am nächsten Tag oder sobald die Daily wieder bereit ist möglicherweise wieder verschwindet. 


2. Es gibt die IMMERFROSTKRISTALLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja, irgendwie find ich nirgends nen schlauen Bericht, Karte über diese Rufitems. Vergleichbar mit den Dracheneiern von früher BC.
Sie sind verdammt selten, eigentlich nicht aber da sie non-stopp von irgendwelchen Spielern gefarmt werden. Wenn man Glück hat kann es wirklich vorkommen das man im Wintertal mal 1-2 findet. Unter Tags fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, mal abgesehen von denen die das Zeug farmen um ihren Ruf zu pushen. Es lohnt definitv nicht zu viel Zeit damit zu verschwenden.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob sie im ganzen Gebiet spawnen, aber bisher sah ich sie nur in diesem Gebiet wo die Würme sind, wie es auch in der Quest heisst.

Anzumerken ist, das ihr zuerst einen dieser Kristalle findet müsst, dies ist dann die Quest die ihr abgeben müsst. Einen 2ten Kristall zu looten wäre nicht ratsam, ich habe das auch getan und anstatt des 100% Drops kommt nur Pulver raus, das heisst also, die Quest sofort abgeben nachdem man endlich einen dieser Kristalle gelootet hat. Natürlich muss man sie noch starten, wie bei anderen PickupQuests ^^

Ob es mit Respektvoll noch zusätzliche Quests gibt, weiss ich atm nicht, ist aber irgendwie denkbar.


----------



## Griwn (28. November 2008)

k also ich habe ein Prob, mich hat die dame auf eine quest geschickt, ich sollte auf drachen springen und die dort killen, das habe ich getan und ab zu Thorim, der schickte mich dann Riesen töten, auch das habe ich erfolgreich abgeschlossen, aber Moment!!!
Ich bekam nicht wie erhofft die meldung neutral, sondern der Ruf verbesserte sich zwar um 22k, aber nun trage ich erst den Ruf Hasserfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Helft mir mal nen bissel auf die sprünge, was muss ich jetzt machen??? Thorim gibt mir jedenfalls keine weitere Aufgabe.


----------



## Altinarossa (29. November 2008)

von den riesen die du killen musst dropt ein item welches dir eine weiterführende quest gibt !


----------



## Nariyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Habe mal ne Frage...

Viele Spieler sagen, dass sie schon Wohlwollen waren bevor sie die Daylies überhaupt begonnen haben oder schon nach der ersten Daylie.

Normal oder nicht Normal, das ist hier die Frage, weil ich bin immernoch Freundlich obwohl ich die Daylies schon zum zweiten mal mache.

Danke schonmal

Naryl


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Dezember 2008)

Lies noch mal Beitrag #3 oder lies es wenigstens überhaupt mal falls du es noch nicht getan hast.


----------



## Nariyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Hätte zwar eine expliziete Antwort auf meine Frage erwartet aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja... Beitrag 3 ist sicher eine Hilfe aber leider keine Antwort, welche sich auf meine Frage bezieht.

Liebe Grüße Nariyl


----------



## Marsef (3. Dezember 2008)

k3 gehen unsere männer entführt oder sowas die q annehmen, falls ihr net bekommt solange die quests in k3 machen bis ihr die q da bekommt, danach alle folge q machen bis ihr ruf dort farmen könnt und quests erhaltet


----------



## Rheagar (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du respektvoll bist kommt noch ne weitere daily dazu.
Da musst du 5 von diesen Würmern mit nem Item targeten und dann ein bisschen draufrumprügeln bis ein Riese kommt und den frisst.


----------



## Aproc (4. Dezember 2008)

Nariyl schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage...
> 
> Viele Spieler sagen, dass sie schon Wohlwollen waren bevor sie die Daylies überhaupt begonnen haben oder schon nach der ersten Daylie.
> 
> ...



das geht garnicht das man direkt wohlwollend ist auch mit mensch bonus nicht das ist also völliger quatsch


----------



## wlfbck (4. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> das geht garnicht das man direkt wohlwollend ist auch mit mensch bonus nicht das ist also völliger quatsch



da würde ich nicht so vorschnell sein, kann durch aus sein, das es da wieder mal ein paar wege drum rum gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten kann ich dir interpunktion ans herz legen, ebenso dem den du zitierst hast. (es heißt btw daily!)


----------



## Ireas (4. Dezember 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> da würde ich nicht so vorschnell sein, kann durch aus sein, das es da wieder mal ein paar wege drum rum gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbiges könnte ich dir auch ans Herz legen, in Verbindung mit Großschreibung am Satzanfang bzw von Nomen im Satzgefüge und einem guten Wörterbuch.^^
Ahja, ich vergaß: es heißt "dass", nicht "das".


----------



## Aproc (4. Dezember 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> da würde ich nicht so vorschnell sein, kann durch aus sein, das es da wieder mal ein paar wege drum rum gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö da gibt es keinen weg drum herum und ich schreibe immer noch so wie ich es für richtig halte


----------



## Ireas (4. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> nö da gibt es keinen weg drum herum und ich schreibe immer noch so wie ich es für richtig halte



... und anderen schreibst du es vor, wie sie zu schreiben haben?^^ Gut so!


----------



## Aproc (4. Dezember 2008)

Ireas schrieb:


> ... und anderen schreibst du es vor, wie sie zu schreiben haben?^^ Gut so!



wo schreibe ich jemandem was vor?

lesen denken posten!


----------



## Ireas (4. Dezember 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> da würde ich nicht so vorschnell sein, kann durch aus sein, das es da wieder mal ein paar wege drum rum gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hier ... dir passt es nicht, dass besagter poster die Interpunktion nicht sonderlich gut beherrscht und legst ihm das Erlernen selbiger ans Herz, obwohl deine eigene genauso kaputt ist ... deine darf net kritisiert werden, seine schon?^^

frage am rande: Aproc = wlfbck?


----------



## Aproc (4. Dezember 2008)

Ireas schrieb:


> hier ... dir passt es nicht, dass besagter poster die Interpunktion nicht sonderlich gut beherrscht und legst ihm das Erlernen selbiger ans Herz, obwohl deine eigene genauso kaputt ist ... deine darf net kritisiert werden, seine schon?^^
> 
> frage am rande: Aproc = wlfbck?



nein aber du hast mich vorhin zitiert oO


----------



## Myrapla (4. Dezember 2008)

was ist K3?


----------



## Nightroad (4. Dezember 2008)

Myrapla schrieb:


> was ist K3?



neue version der k2  roller blades  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off

startgebiet   im sturmgipfel...


----------



## MikkeyDee (4. Dezember 2008)

Myrapla schrieb:


> was ist K3?



Eine neutrale Station mit Flugpunkt und Questgeber im Süden des Sturmgipfels.


----------



## Ireas (4. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> nein aber du hast mich vorhin zitiert oO



nope, dich nur indirekt, mir gings um den post von besagtem wlfbck, der sich auf dich bezog^^

arrgh das warn n ziemlich derbes missverständnis^^, naja was solls


----------



## vacuum81 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es schon amüsant, wie Blizzard die Germanische Mythologie miteinbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trabbert (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe vor einer Weile ein Guide dazu erstellt, wer möchte kann es HIER nachlesen.

HF damit..


----------



## Aproc (4. Dezember 2008)

Ireas schrieb:


> nope, dich nur indirekt, mir gings um den post von besagtem wlfbck, der sich auf dich bezog^^
> 
> arrgh das warn n ziemlich derbes missverständnis^^, naja was solls



aaaah ok^^ kann passieren^^


----------



## Throgan (4. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ne Komplette Übersicht:

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?faction_id=1119

Hatte keine Lust lle Beiträge hier zu lesen, falls es den Link schon gab -> Schade^^

Ansonsten steht da alles drin^^


----------



## free2k (16. Mai 2009)

Griwn schrieb:


> k also ich habe ein Prob, mich hat die dame auf eine quest geschickt, ich sollte auf drachen springen und die dort killen, das habe ich getan und ab zu Thorim, der schickte mich dann Riesen töten, auch das habe ich erfolgreich abgeschlossen, aber Moment!!!
> Ich bekam nicht wie erhofft die meldung neutral, sondern der Ruf verbesserte sich zwar um 22k, aber nun trage ich erst den Ruf Hasserfüllt
> 
> 
> ...



Das selbe Problem habe ich auch. Habe alle Quests erledigt, ich bin hasserfüllt.

Was muss ich tun?


----------



## Galadith (16. Mai 2009)

Ein super Guide gibt es hier:

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?faction_id=1119


----------



## eb88 (1. Oktober 2009)

also ich kann diese Q niergends annehmen. ich habe vor kurzem Fraktion zur Horde gewechselt. naja und alle Qs die ähnlich wie die sind (zb Argentum qreihe...)
wurden reseted.
aba hier kann ich bei diesem npc keine q annehmen :O


----------



## mens90 (15. Oktober 2009)

Monkey_D_Ruffy ! n1, danke für den tipp

wer kann den ahnen, dass man erst alle bösen quests machen muss, wenn man auch ohne sturm-gipfel-quest lvl 80 wird xD


----------



## baumthekaito (15. Oktober 2009)

Ab wann kann man bei den ruf farmen...? hab nen twink der bald nach nordend kommt und ich will so früh wie möglich bei denen ruf farmen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Oktober 2009)

Vor lvl 77 brauchste da nich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Nexilein (15. Oktober 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man bei den ruf farmen...?



Die Questreihe startet mit Sie haben unsere Männer!, und angeblich kann man das mit Lvl 76 machen. Evtl. auch schon früher.
Relikt von Ulduar die du beim questen bekommst solltest du aufheben, da man die später gegen Ruf tauschen kann.


Btw. finde ich es klasse, dass der Thread jetzt schon öfters aufgewärmt wurde. D.h manche benutzen doch die Suchfunktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (16. Oktober 2009)

mal nebenbei.... wann kann man beim wyrmruhpakt starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Ymenia (16. Oktober 2009)

Starte am besten in Sternruh (heißt das auf deutsch so?) und mach die Quests die du da bekommst. 
Nachdem du alle Ley-Linien abgegrast hast, wird dich Erzmagierin Modera zum Tempel schicken. 
Dort wirst du angewiesen mit deinem Fraktions-Diplomaten zu sprechen, kurz darauf wirst du zum roten Drachenschrein geschickt, wo du ebenfalls die Quests abschließen musst.
Danach gehts zurück zum Tempel, wo dann die anderen Quests für dich freigeschaltet sein sollten.

Edit meint noch ich sollte dich mal ausdrücklich loben, dass du für diese Frage keinen neuen Thread aufgemacht, sondern einen bereits bestehenden benutzt hast, wenngleich es auch nur im Ansatz deiner Fragestellung entspricht. *nickt*


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. Oktober 2009)

GZ! erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fängt alles im K3 an.


----------



## Ymenia (16. Oktober 2009)

He Ony...der nette Herr, der eben gepostet hat, hat nicht nach Hodir gefragt. Die Frage wurde schon auf den Seiten vorher beantwortet.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (16. Oktober 2009)

MikkeyDee schrieb:


> Jep, so sieht's aus. Wenn man alle Quests dort abgeschlossen hat, bekommt man letztendlich 3 tägliche Quests a 250 Ruf. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir. Mehr tägliche Quests habe ich dort nicht. Denke auch das es nicht mehr gibt, weil ich halt alles dort gemacht habe, ka.



Es gibt 5, aber die anderen beiden kommen erst mit den höheren Rufstufen hinzu

Speer werfen, Helm polieren, dann die Urahnen erlösen, das Metall sammeln und die fünfte fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Ymenia (16. Oktober 2009)

Den Godlike-Typen oben auf dem Balkon mit Jormungars füttern.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt insgesamt

6 normale tägliche Quests
1 normale tägliche Instanz Quest
1 heroische tägliche Instanz Quest


----------



## Ymenia (16. Oktober 2009)

Öh, Grush...bist du dir da ganz sicher? 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es nur für die Non-hero-Dungeonquest ein Rufemblem. Für die Hero gibts nur Triumphmarken und etwas Gold.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

> Öh, Grush...bist du dir da ganz sicher?


*
Da steht's* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Todesbeweis: Der Schwarze Ritter*

*Belohnungen*
2 Emblem des Triumphs
22g 20s
 *Gewinn* 
26g 46s auf Stufe 80 (= 48g 66s gesamt)
75 Ruf bei Kirin Tor
500 Ruf bei Die Söhne Hodirs
*vorausgesetzt, die Buffed Datenbank ist uptodate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Ymenia (16. Oktober 2009)

Hm dann muss ich mal drauf achten, wenn ich die das nächste Mal mache. Ich wüsste nur, dass man für die Non-hero ein Ruftoken von den Söhnen kriegen kann.


----------



## Gorb001 (16. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt,

kannst 500 Ruf bei Söhne Hodirs erhalten wenn du die nh-daily abgibst.

Ist neu eingeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (16. Oktober 2009)

Es geht bei Grush und mir grad darum, dass er sagt, den Rufpush gäbs auch bei der Hero-Daily. Und da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## TheTrismegistos (11. Mai 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"_das geht garnicht das man direkt wohlwollend ist auch mit mensch bonus nicht das ist also völliger quatsch_" (Aproc)[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das stimmt so nicht ganz...[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich habe heute mit der Ersten Pre-Quest in K3 begonnen und jetzt, wenige Stunden später bin ich 999/1000 Ehrfürchtig. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]An einem Tag. Ich habe keine(!) einzige der Quests aus Niffelem gemacht. Keine einzige Daily-Quest.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Natürlich habe ich nicht einen Tag lang daran gespielt, habe die Pre-Quest Reihe nebenbei gemacht während ich auf Heroics gewartet habe...[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Am Ende der PreQuests stand ich bereits auf Hälfte Wohlwollend. Also ca bei 6xxx/12.000 Wohlwollend. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Genau kann ich das jetzt leider nicht mehr sagen. habe auch keinen Screen gemacht.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dann habe ich im AH günstig 2x 200 Relikte von Ulduar gekauft (200Stk. für 59g) und damit konnte ich sofort auf das Maximum steigern.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich habe nichts von "Neutral" gesehen. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hat Blizzard das vereinfacht? Ich find darüber nichts...[/font]


----------



## SonGokuKid (11. Mai 2010)

TheTrismegistos schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"_das geht garnicht das man direkt wohlwollend ist auch mit mensch bonus nicht das ist also völliger quatsch_" (Aproc)[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das stimmt so nicht ganz...[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich habe heute mit der Ersten Pre-Quest in K3 begonnen und jetzt, wenige Stunden später bin ich 999/1000 Ehrfürchtig. [/font]
> ...




[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]omfg. und so etwas bei einem alten beitrag als erster beitrag im forum... sowas intressiert keine sau mehr[/font]


----------



## Bergerdos (12. Mai 2010)

TheTrismegistos schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann habe ich im AH günstig 2x 200 Relikte von Ulduar gekauft (200Stk. für 59g) und damit konnte ich sofort auf das Maximum steigern.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich habe nichts von "Neutral" gesehen. [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hat Blizzard das vereinfacht? Ich find darüber nichts...[/font]




Der ursprüngliche Threat ist vom November 2008, wer hier immer die Oldis ausgräbt.

Mit Patch 3.3.0 hat Blizzard den Rufgewinn durch Quests erhöht, das betrifft auch die Hodir-Questreihe. Daß man die Relikte für Ruf eintauschen konnte war auch nicht von Anfang an so. Wenn man kurz nach Release von Lichking die Questreihe komplett durch hatte war man Neutral, bzw. kurz vor Freundlich und man konnte dann NUR durch die 3 Dailys die man mit Neutral bekommt auf Wohlwollend raufkommen (damals noch 250 Ruf/Quest) - das hat dann auch etwas gedauert.

Auzug aus den Patchnotes:

*Reputation* 
Commendation Badges which award reputation with various Wrath of the Lich King factions can be purchased with Emblems of Triumph in Dalaran. Each badge costs 1 Emblem of Triumph.
Gaining reputation with the Ashen Verdict in Icecrown Citadel will grant players access to upgradeable rings from Ormus the Penitent. Players can switch between the type of ring (melee/caster/tank/healer) at any point in the upgrade path for 200g.
The following reputations have been sped up by roughly 30%:
Argent Crusade
Alliance Vanguard
Horde Expedition
Kirin Tor
Knights of the Ebon Blade
Sons of Hodir
Wyrmrest Accord

Sons of Hodir quests now give more reputation overall.
Top-level helm and shoulder faction-related enchants are now available as Bind-on-Account items that do not require any faction to use once purchased (they still require the appropriate faction level to purchase).


----------



## Bighorn (12. Mai 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man bei den ruf farmen...? hab nen twink der bald nach nordend kommt und ich will so früh wie möglich bei denen ruf farmen.




Kann man sich mit dem Twink theoretisch aber ersparen. Die Schulterverzauberungen sind mitlerweile Account gebunden.


----------



## Miâgi (12. Mai 2010)

Also Start ist ne Q reihe bei 3K und dann brauchste noch ne Dropp Q um weiter zu kommen!!!

Insgesamt 5h Zeit nehmen und so ca. 300 Relikte von Ulduar in zack biste Ehrfürchtig  LG


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Mai 2010)

auf meinem server kriegt man die rufmarken für die söhne hordirs im ah schon nachgeworfen...also wenn dus dir einfach machen willst hol dir die marken ausm ah...


----------



## etmundi (12. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> auf meinem server kriegt man die rufmarken für die söhne hordirs im ah schon nachgeworfen...also wenn dus dir einfach machen willst hol dir die marken ausm ah...



Auf wen beziehst du dich?


----------



## Rabenu (12. Mai 2010)

Um Es auf dem Punkt zu bringen, Wie es X mal schon gesagt wird beginnst in K3 eine lange Quest-Reihe.

Um dann denn Ruf Auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen gimt es 3 möglichkeiten.

1. Immerfrostkristall: sehr schwer welche zu finden denn die sind zum grösstenteils im Ostlichen bereich von Sturmgifel zu finden, ich hatte mal an einem tag so viel glück gehabt das ich 5-6 stk. gefunden habe mehr liegt nicht drin.

2. Relikt von Ulduar: das wird bei den meisten mobs mit minimaler droprate im Sturmgipel zu finden sein, sonst bekommt man die auch in den inis HdB (Halle des Blitz) und HdS (Halle des Steins)

3. Daily Q: mann kann auch täglich die Dailys machen dauert lange bis man nur durch dailys ruf farmt, am anfang sind es 3 Dailys später sind es ca. 6 dailys.


----------



## Rabenu (12. Mai 2010)

Um Es auf dem Punkt zu bringen, Wie es X mal schon gesagt wird beginnst in K3 eine lange Quest-Reihe.

Um dann denn Ruf Auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen gimt es 3 möglichkeiten.

1. Immerfrostkristall: sehr schwer welche zu finden denn die sind zum grösstenteils im Ostlichen bereich von Sturmgifel zu finden, ich hatte mal an einem tag so viel glück gehabt das ich 5-6 stk. gefunden habe mehr liegt nicht drin.

2. Relikt von Ulduar: das wird bei den meisten mobs mit minimaler droprate im Sturmgipel zu finden sein, sonst bekommt man die auch in den inis HdB (Halle des Blitz) und HdS (Halle des Steins)

3. Daily Q: mann kann auch täglich die Dailys machen dauert lange bis man nur durch dailys ruf farmt, am anfang sind es 3 Dailys später sind es ca. 6 dailys.


----------



## etmundi (12. Mai 2010)

Rabenu schrieb:


> Um Es auf dem Punkt zu bringen



Ist der Thread 1 1/2 Jahre alt.


----------



## Malagana (12. Mai 2010)

etmundi schrieb:


> Ist der Thread 1 1/2 Jahre alt.



jo und für nen Neuen heissts dann mimimi Suchfunktion !!!!!1111elf


----------



## Cazor (12. Mai 2010)

4 Seiten: K3 <Sie haben unsere Männer> <-- nicht schlecht


----------



## etmundi (12. Mai 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> 4 Seiten: K3 <Sie haben unsere Männer> <-- nicht schlecht



Na ja, immerhin haben sie dafür 11/2 Jahre gebraucht.


----------

